# AFPA Tai Chi Certification Programs



## bigfootsquatch (May 25, 2007)

http://www.afpafitness.com/store/ad...from=0&zenid=0c12027195a89104ca67c8df0fc80dfc

I'm trying to find good programs to add at my current school. Thoughts, ideas on afpa's tai chi program?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2007)

I have no thoughts on it and I would like to keep it that way. I will say I am not a big fan of it based on what I read.

calling "wave hands like clouds" "wave hands like white puffy clouds" says about enough for me.

Do you do taiji?

If so what style and what forms of that style?

How long have you been doing taiji?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 25, 2007)

self taught for better or worse 

Simplified 24 short form
Yang Family 108
Yang "style" with fajing
Nine Temple Exercises(more qigong and stretches than tai chi)
-----------------------------------
My school also has a tai chi/wushu based martial art, more for fighting than health

I've been doing the self taught for over a year, and the other for several years. I do not think much of the program from AFPA either, BUT I was hoping others could direct me in a better direction. I only want to add on to the school, not change styles.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2007)

Then why AFPA?

If you know Yang style you don't need AFPA and if you do not feel you know Yang style well enough to teach it AFPA will not help and you still don't need it. You would be better off finding a Sifu and working with him/her for awhile.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Then why AFPA?
> 
> If you know Yang style you don't need AFPA and if you do not feel you know Yang style well enough to teach it AFPA will not help and you still don't need it. You would be better off finding a Sifu and working with him/her for awhile.


 
This is great advice.  Try to find a Sifu even if only once a month in a private lesson setting.  Good luck.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 26, 2007)

Dear Bigfoot sometimes the long way is better than the easy way.
Most common soccer yoga mom may not know what AFPA is and you saying your a senior fitness specialist sounds good...
Here lays the problem you may be certified but does the certification hold its weight? Let's say you are certified in Tai chi chuan from them and they think your good enough(I am sure the'll say your perfect for $50) now your teaching students  bad form and unproper knowledge of what is going on and now you are cheating people out of quality training when they think they are getting real teaching. Now if you are ok with that idea well that is your choice however eventually it will leak out. I know you want to be certified and have more programs and personally I think that is fine but there is a correct way of doing it.
Here is an example:
Say a person is  a Tai chi teacher(had a teacher for a good amount of years) and wants to add more programs to offer for his students who are mainly elderly and adults.
His first thought is what direction do I want to take my school and what programs would benefit my Tai chi students.
So let's say he thinks I want to focus more on martial arts for my adult students and more health orient to my elderly students.
So he finds that a first-aid course does not take to long and would be benefical for both. He also decides that he would like to study Ba gua privately for his martial students and focus more on Qigong and mediation for his elderly students. He knows it may take time till he can actually teach his students these forms but when he does it will be correct.

Now this does not mean he can not pursue other areas at the same time in creditable areas such as massage or what have you. Just would have to balance the schedule.

I apologize for such a lengthly post but I would not want someone to be cheated and to me it seems like you have good intent just not the correct method of going about it.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 26, 2007)

I dont have a method of going about it. I'm trying to get ideas together.  There aren't any instructors in tai chi close by that I know of. I'm not trying to add a complete tai chi curriculum to the school, since we already do some anyway. I was hoping to find something along the 24 short form or 37 short form level, as most only want health benefits. I am definitely not in the business to scam people though. Have any of you had experience with the AFPA, or have links that discuss it's positive/negative certifications?

If any of you would though, I live in Northeast Louisiana(Bastrop). If any of you know of "good" instructors in the are of any style, then please let me know.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> calling "wave hands like clouds" "wave hands like white puffy clouds" says about enough for me.


LOL!

You forgot "_White Crane Spreads its Wings and Prepares to Fly in Twilight Sky while Clutching a Little Green Fish in his Left Claw and a Couple of Little Twigs for Building his Friend Larry's Nest in his Right_"


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 31, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have no thoughts on it and I would like to keep it that way. I will say I am not a big fan of it based on what I read.
> 
> calling "wave hands like clouds" "wave hands like white puffy clouds" says about enough for me.
> 
> ...


 
You got something against puffy clouds?!


----------

